# How can I tell the gender of the babies?



## carbonmmonoxide (Mar 22, 2011)

I looked at the 1st 5 pages and no one else seemed to have made it a topic (correct me if I'm wrong). Any one have tricks for 15 days old babies? Is it possible to have 9 babies of the same gender?

Im having a hard time telling the gender of my bubs


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

It's much easier to tell when they're a bit older as the males testicals will become more obvious, but it is possible to sex 15 day old rats. If you turn them upside down and have a look at the genitals the gap between them will be larger in that male babies. Female rat's genitals are much closer together.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It is possible to have 9 of the same gender heh.

I can tell the gender the day they are born, a few people can.

Post pics? We could tell you.


----------



## carbonmmonoxide (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay! So heres some PG13 pictures of my bubs,


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Both girls!


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep i'd say girls too.

took me for ever to get the gender right on my babies. i thought i had all girls one day and all boys the next Lol.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd also say they are girls.

You'll know which ones are boys and which are girls well before they need to be split up. Don't worry about it too much at the moment.


----------



## LoneOakRats (Mar 23, 2011)

I usually find I'm able to most accurately sex my babies at about 2 weeks of age. Girls will have nipples, boys won't. Although by this age they are covered in fur, if you inspect their tummies you will be able to see little indentations where the nipples are on the girls and nothing on the boys. For me its just easier to look for nipples (or lack of) than to try and compare genitals lol. It is true that before too long the males testicles should start to become fairly obvious but some boys are "late bloomers" so it can be confusing. Also, it is possible to have 9 all of the same sex but that is fairly unusual--I've only heard about that happening a handful of times and usually in very small litters.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

First one is a boy, you can see the wider space and even the little pink patch which will grow into testicles...the bottom is a girl, much closer spacing between her genitals and anus.

5 week old girl showing the smaller spacing









5 week old boy showing the twice as long spacing









20 day old babies

Girl









Boy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










8 day old babies

Girl









Boy


----------



## BVR.rats (Sep 17, 2009)

Actually, the top one looks like a boy to me. Looks like a boy and girl from those pictures... can you post more?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree, boy and girl (as I said )...so 2 experienced folk should clinch it right? LOLOLOL *joke*


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Kiko<-----Embarrassed.

I learn, I learn.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiko said:


> Kiko<-----Embarrassed.
> 
> I learn, I learn.


Don't even worry about it! With Lilith's litter, I lost all confidence in my sexing abilities...the usual way of sexing is to look for one that looks very differnt than the others and use them to compare to others if you aren't sure. Lilith had 8 baby boys, and I was going mad trying to figure out what I had. LOL


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL
I got a little over confidant, when Peach had her babies I was able to accuratly sex all 12 of them at day one, and I was a newb back then.

Ah well


----------



## BVR.rats (Sep 17, 2009)

Heh, I usually have at least 1 baby that I mis-sex on the first day. Then by day 3 it's all pretty clear. By the time they first start getting fur, at about 5-6 days, you can see the little nipple divots in the bellies of the little girls and you can nail it all down then for sure!


----------

